# Location of tension screw on Hydro 185



## Draino (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to know where the tension screws are for the blade drive belt on a Hydro 185 Model# M00185B457569 w/46RM. A schematic with the parts labeled or a picture with them circled would be best. I know it's supposed to be easy to replace the belt, but I don't do this all the time and don't want to mess things up. I'd rather ask and know, then risk screwing it up. This is the shorter belt that goes from front to back on two pulleys only, not the long belt.


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Try using jdparts... I think this should get you close... You might have to go up or down a page to get exactly what you want.. but this should help.. 
Good Luck.. 
John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------

